# Tiller conversion



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

U gutted that suka! But it came out nice. Looking clean.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looking good! Looks like you had to bust out the flip flop and set it straight! Somali would be proud...


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Tillers rule!


----------



## Nick2018 (Jun 15, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Looking good! Looks like you had to bust out the flip flop and set it straight! Somali would be proud...


Gotta get that extra grip sometimes haha


----------



## Nick2018 (Jun 15, 2018)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> U gutted that suka! But it came out nice. Looking clean.


Ya I did whole different boat now. Thanks man


----------



## Nick2018 (Jun 15, 2018)

LowHydrogen said:


> Tillers rule!


Definitely like it better than have a steering wheel haha


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Welcome to the Tiller Gang!


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

That looks SO MUCH better now. Very cool.


----------



## ol' superskiff (Oct 22, 2015)

Wow! First time I have seen that done with that boat, it looks sweet!


----------

